# Batgirl Undressing



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I bet THAT got your attention!
I actually built and painted this Jimmy Flintstone figure over 10 years ago, but I'd always intended to make it into a little vignette, rather than just a figure on a base.

The idea is Barbara Gordon arriving home after a tough night of kicking butt, and doffing her costume in the bathroom on the way to a shower. I asked my wife to use her dollhouse skills to make me a nice frilly wicker bathroom chair. Then I made a cape by soaking facial tissue in a bath of Future Floor Polish, letting it harden, soaking it again, etc, etc, until I had a nice stiff(ish) sheet of plasticized tissue, which I cut, shaped and painted. Didn't come out perfect, but it worked.

So here's Barbara on the way to the shower after tossing her cape over her chair.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

WOO HOO! Very nicely done!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

...as far as it goes. You _could've_ let her get a little farther into the Bat' Room before you modeled the scene, John...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> ...as far as it goes. You _could've_ let her get a little farther into the Bat' Room before you modeled the scene, John...


Groaner Mark!

BTW, you making it up to the Bay City contest Feb 2?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

No, I'm scheduled to work on then - but I did make sure to schedule time off for the other Region IV shows this year.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> ...as far as it goes. You _could've_ let her get a little farther into the Bat' Room before you modeled the scene, John...


I agree! I'd rather have seen this in the adult modeling section 

Excellent work as usual, John! Great flesh tones (what little is shown  )


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Batgirl*

So, was it Robin or Batman that helped Batgirl unzip her outfit?

Phil K


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Nicely done, John! Question: is that dirt on her forehead
or a lock of hair? Couldn't make it out.

Buc


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very good, excellent paint work and posing/setup. I really like the whole model.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Mark McGovern said:


> ...as far as it goes. You _could've_ let her get a little farther into the Bat' Room before you modeled the scene, John...


I agree....

As usual, good job JP!

HAL9001-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Buc said:


> Nicely done, John! Question: is that dirt on her forehead
> or a lock of hair? Couldn't make it out.
> 
> Buc


It's a lock of her brown hair popping out from under her red wig.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Nice, very nice. The setting reminds me of the '60s bat series.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool paint job John! Picked this kit up from Jimmy a few WFs ago need to do something with it one of these days.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

whoohoo! nice!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice job, looks like she's wearing a vinyl suit. Her face looks more like the actress on Lost Girl and not Yvonne Craig.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow John, I'm going to have to convince you to do a tutorial video on how to paint faces and other flesh features as that is perfect!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, hell, I'm a piker compared to people who KNOW how to paint faces!


----------



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

I always thought her hair was red or possibly auburn, instead of brown.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Not seeing the pics?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

starmanmm said:


> Not seeing the pics?


My damn website provider was down all day Saturday. It's back now.


----------

